# Fish Lake ice conditions



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys been following this site for a long time and finally decided to start posting on here. Anyways been ice fishing quite a bit and decided to head to fishlake this weekend but wondering if anyone has been down recently that could give me some info on the ice situation.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not likely to have ice this early. Maybe on the south end. I don't usually plan on Fish Lake until the end of January. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Not much ice yet! They are fishing a little over in the Cheese Hole on the extreme south end, but it makes me NERVOUS! There is not a drop of snow and the ice is like a mirror! It is creaking and groaning like crazy. All of the middle of the lake is still open water....there is NO SNOW anywhere up there either. Driving trucks up 7mile for a long ways! Pretty crazy year so far........


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not looking good. I'm 350 pounds so I like to wait for really good ice.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We fished just south of the lodge over New Years weekend. The ice was every bit of 7 inches. More ice was added Saturday night when the wind finally stopped. these calm nights should get more ice. The south half is safe enough for me to fish it.


----------



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

Well we booked cabins a month ago and it looks like we cannot push them back due to being to close to the reservation so we will be going. PBH how was the fishing on the south end?? I have never really fished on that end of the lake. We usually fish with the rest of the Utah between the lodge and bowery when we have went in the past....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

fishing was about like it usually is anywhere on Fish Lake this time of year. Splake, perch, rainbows, and a couple lake trout to boot. If I were you, I wouldn't be concerned. Go and have fun.



FWIW -- the planks are 1x6. 5x6=30.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto pbh. had a buddy down on the lake over the weekend. 7 inches of ice was the norm except for right around the lodge where there was open water. did ok fishing, not great. wind was incredible and you could get a lot of gear off the south end of the lake. ripped grommets out of his tent shelter, tore fabric, said there was one shelter, a sled style pop up with people inside being pushed across the ice with all kinds of screaming and hollering. he put his chair down and sat on a milk crate and whilst he was getting up and setting a hook, the crate took off for mytogee mtn. i would have been off the ice long before this kind of crap starts....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> i would have been off the ice long before this kind of crap starts....


No. You just leave all that extra gear in the truck.

We were actually a bit surprised in people's stupidity. Buckets, tackle boxes, jet sleds, ice shelters, chairs....Saturday's conditions (high wind, slick ice) were no place for the luxury of extra equipment.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

We were out on the south end as well in the high winds. It was pretty fun to watch people's stuff scatter whenever a gust of wind would pick up. I watched a guy ride his ice tent a good 500 yards in the wind before he wisely chose to let go and bail off. I wished i had a video camera, it was good u-tube material. :lol:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry to hijack this post bigwayner but pbh....how much did that thing weigh? You put it on a scale? Thanks


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nope. no scale. A 30" trout typically weighs in the neighborhood of 10lbs. We just filleted it and ate it.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

that's the magic number my boys and I are lookin for! Gonna have to meet you up there sometime. Only pups in my spots


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is funny !!!! I've been there, saw it. Without snow on the ice, you better have a pair of spikes on your boots


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I was there a week ago sunday and monday and the weather was sunny with little to no wind and the ice was 6-8 inches on the south end and we were aways up the lake on the opposite side of the lake by the steep mountain with all the trees. I've only been to fishlake twice now and it amazes me that almost every splake I catch there (which is most the time with the occasional rainbow) is pretty much the same size. I guess they have to be planters because hybrids cannot reproduce right?...its just odd that of all the splake that get planted there throughout the year every year that the sizes don't vary like you think they would...have to admit that my expectations of fishlake going there were that you would usually catch at least a 3 or 4 pounder every time out but guess that's not the case. I did get some great info from regulars/locals though about where and how to fish for lakers so hopefully i'll luck into one next time out.


----------



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

Well I guess the bad thing about going fishing for the weekend is coming back to work on Monday. We went down Friday afternoon to Sunday morning. Caught a lot of fish, mostly rainbows. Fished the south end (obviously because we would have needed a boat to fish anywhere else). Wind flared up both days at about 10:00AM. Fishing was best between 9:00 and 10:00. Had a good time though. No lakers and very few perch and even fewer splake. Ice fished the lake before and all we caught were splake and perch. Good times thanks for everyones information before the trip.


----------

